# dubai outsource freezone visa



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

hey..i have a question...dubai outsource zone is the tecom freezone right? how many days does it take for the new evisa to be issued? I have canceled my work visa from the current company i work in abu dhabi and the new company located in dubai outsource freezone has told me it will take 2 weeks.. is this true? i plan to exit after i get the visa copy in my hand...pls advise how many days does it take and is the information given to me true? pls help.


----------



## wasimhadi (May 11, 2014)

After Cancellation it takes 2 to 3 days maximum to acquire the visa !!!!
But if the company processes it, if they keep it on their table it might take years
Best of Luck 
All will be well...


----------

